# Throwing Streamers



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

Buddy cancelled and I'm looking for someone that wants to throw streamers and share the oars tomorrow on the AuSable. PM if you're interested.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

im headed up with 2 others tmrw through sunday and we had intentions of paddling when there was a 4th.. i dont know that any of us plan on throwin streamers though.. im not sure weather we will be one boat 2 boats or waders at this point but we do plan to work down from the foote.. any word on the war at this point?


----------



## Fontinalis (Mar 17, 2010)

actually fishing below Mio. May be a little early for sal/steel.


----------



## TroutSniffa (Jul 14, 2012)

****... well perhaps well see you down there if i we dont see any of the big boys up river.. good luck..


----------

